# c9 to conventional light bulb thread adapter



## FireMedic4Christ (Sep 25, 2011)

Is there such a thing? I want to use some of my C9 strobes in those green yard flood light holders. Plan B is to make really short (1 bulb) C9 stringers with a screw in plugin. Plan B works, just not very tidy and I am afraid my OCD might kick in.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

There is such a thing. I went to Lowes last year and ordered them from the special order desk, ours was in the lighting section. It took 4 days to arrive at my house. Now for the holidays I use colored C9 bulbs in my porch lights.


----------

